# Hav Forum Family Relationships!



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

After Carole posted that amazing story in the "You'll never believe this one" thread here: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5067

I thought it might be fun to post our Hav Forum family relationships here!

So, if your Hav is related to other Havs on the forum, let us know how they are related! And if you have any photos of them together, you get extra bonus points!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lincoln's full siblings are:

Sedona (McKennaSedona) - same litter
Caesar (splass) - same parents, different litter


Lincoln's half-siblings are:

Lito (KristinFusco) - same father
Emmy (MopTopHavanese) - same father
McKenna (McKennaSedona) - same father

Other relationships:

MeMe's (Me&2Girls) mother is Lincoln's full sister from the same litter. So, I guess that means Lincoln is MeMe's uncle.

And Scout's father is Lincoln's daddy's son. Isn't that confusing?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*relations...*

My dog Riki is Uncle to MopTop's Stella. Riki's father is Stella's grandfather.

Daisy is Stella's half sister, they share the same papa.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

What a cute idea Jane, I will put a list together and some pictures I have tonight.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Benji's father is Kristin's Lito. Jane's Lincoln is Benji's uncle and Susan's Sedona is his aunt. 

Lizzie: She is a half sibling to Benji (they have the same gorgeous mom Tessa). Lizzie's father is Elaine's Sparky who is a very handsome guy and he is father to a lot of cute furkids. 

Lizzie's sister is Susan's (slplass) Mandy. Lizzie's half siblings are Lisa's MeMe (Me&2girls), Katie's (Mop Top) Heidi, and Debby's Salsa, (If I left out some of her half-siblings...I blame it on Sparky's his ever expanding harem and progeny).


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Poornima, another half-sibling is Salsa. Sparky is her sire also.

Maddie is half-sibling to Benji. Lito is her sire too.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

McKenna is a full sibling (but not litter mate) to Lito. She's his older sister. 
I know one of mine is a sibling to Katie's (Mop Top's) Emmy. I can't remember which one though.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lito & Emmy are littermates, so it must be McKenna. Sedona is half-sis to both (same father). This gets confusing, doesn't it?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

This reads like a soap opera! :suspicious: No wonder I can never remember the relationships! ound: 

I dont' know of any connection that mine have with anyone here.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

This is a cool thread!  Kona's not related to anyone I know of here, but I did run into a man at the vet yesterday who breeds Havanese and said he has some of Kona's parents blood line. So.... possibly Kona will have some brothers and sisters.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Comet is half-brother to Piaget, Rufus, and Wilson


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh my, I'm sure there are more but here's what I can think of at the moment.
Jennifer has a brother of Ellie.
Kimberly's Hillary has the same dam as Bandit.
Tori (Leslie's girl) and Austin (Catherine's boy) are from Bandit. Catherine is the reason I got interested in reading the forum by telling me about pictures she was putting here of Austin and Leslie lets me know where pictures of Tori are. She knows I'm the forum ditz and can't find everything here :frusty:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Fun thread!

Lito is so lucky to have such a great extended forum family  Everyone already named all of the Forum connections for Lito, but I believe he is also father to Havana (Katie's girl at MopTop). 

Nico has his brother Pablo (Maryam's boy) who he loves getting updates about.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

ok guys, too much text there.... I need visuals 

Here's an example of Sierra and her relatives on the dutch hav' forum 



Now back to you


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Great job Suzanne, I was waiting till I got home and could attach pictures as well but I know it will not look like that LOL.

I love hearing how everyone is related keep them coming.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Dusty is related to pjewel's Milo. If I remember right, Dusty's dad is Milo's granddad. Someone else just got a puppy that's from the same family too I think.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Well, I'm totally confused (not unusual for me!). I guess Maddie is somehow related to Sedona (not sure about McKenna?), Benji, Rufus, Wilson, Emmy (who if she is Lito's littermate must be Maddie's aunt?), and Havana. Maybe there's more, but I can't figure it out.









edit: Oops! I forgot Lincoln. If he's related to Lito (Maddie's daddy) then he's related to Maddie!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes Milo is related to Dusty and Elyse's little girl Lola (same sire). Here are Lola and Milo


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Oh my, I'm sure there are more but here's what I can think of at the moment.
> Jennifer has a brother of Ellie.
> * Kimberly's Hillary has the same dam as Bandit.
> Tori (Leslie's girl) and Austin (Catherine's boy) are from Bandit.* Catherine is the reason I got interested in reading the forum by telling me about pictures she was putting here of Austin and Leslie lets me know where pictures of Tori are. She knows I'm the forum ditz and can't find everything here :frusty:


Which makes Hillary Tori's aunt; Austin, her half-brother; and of course, Bandit, her mom!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Our Schubert is Melissa's Stogie's sire's sire. In other words one of his Grandfathers.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Poornima, another half-sibling is Salsa. Sparky is her sire also.
> 
> Maddie is half-sibling to Benji. Lito is her sire too.


I can't believe I included Salsa and forgot about Maddie being Benji's half-sister! Thanks for the reminder, Kimberly.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OK here we go, I hope I do not mess this up.

First picture is Monte
Second is his full older sister Maggie (Jennifer Clevengers)
Third is his younger brother & sister Toby & Daisy (Lynda hope you dont mind I copied the picture over from your thread)


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Riley does not have any full sibling on the forum but he does share the same father of these three litter mates.

First Riley
Second Winston (Trish)
Third Gracie (Jennifer Clevenger)
Fourth Jillee (Magan)

Shoot Riley showed up last sorry.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh wait I have a few more, I have to go steal some more pictures. Hold on.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Good picture of Maggie, Leeann. I would also like to add that Monte is related to Gracie, Megan's Gillee and Alana by being their uncle. Gracie, Gillee and Alana are also Riley's half siblings. They have the same father.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Sorry for the repeat. We must have typed the e-mails at the same time!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL Jennifer I was trying to steal one of your Alana pictures so I could say she shares the same daddy as Riley and that her mother is Monte's older sister so he is her uncle.

I am still trying to find your picture of Cooper to put with a picture I have of Betzie could you e-mail one to me?

Doh I forgot that Gracie, Jillee and Winston's mother is also a sister of Monte's.. Wow Monte is just related to everyone. 

Need to edit again, Monte's dad is also Riley's grandfather so they are related also LOL


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Sully is littler mate to Oreo. Helen also said she is adopting the Dam, Halo. <----Lucky Duckie!!! I think Halo only was breed twice, so the extended there is likely short!

Sully is the son of Bailey California Star. So, he is the 1/2 brother to Karen's Posh.

I am sure there are others for the Sire... he's been a busy boy! ound:


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Leeann said:


> OK here we go, I hope I do not mess this up.
> 
> First picture is Monte
> Second is his full older sister Maggie (Jennifer Clevengers)
> Third is his younger brother & sister Toby & Daisy (Lynda hope you dont mind I copied the picture over from your thread)


So Monte is also a Bree/Ozzy fur-baby? I think Jennifer's Gracie is a full sister to Daisy Mae & Toby (previous litter). This IS fun to figure out who's related to whom! Lynda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ls-indy said:


> So Monte is also a Bree/Ozzy fur-baby? I think Jennifer's Gracie is a full sister to Daisy Mae & Toby (previous litter). This IS fun to figure out who's related to whom! Lynda


Yes Monte is a Bree/Ozzie baby.
Jennifers' Maggie is a Bree/Ozzy. Gracie is a Gigi/Rocky (Gigi is a Bree/Ozzy pup) It can get very confusing LOL.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I want to play!!! I didn't get any papers with Jas (bad hav buyer) and I don't recognize any of these names from the forum for Cash-- but maybe he is related to someone. 

Cash's mom was Cuddleup's Splashes of Joy -- her parents were "Coutures Fudgy Bonbon"(sire) and "Noblegold's Amazing Grace"(dam) 

Cash's Dad was imported from Madrid: his name "Delon de Los Gabatos" (Cathy Gaudry imported him) Delon's dad was "Dami Sanz Peraza", mom "Blanca-Princesa de los Gabatos" 

Here are all the other names on his pedigree: 

Indiana Jones of Romanijo's Joy
Oye Chico Flor De Cuba
Caramba Domino
Fly Sanz Peraza
Pochy Sanz Peraza
Dodo De La Giraldilla
Espendor De La Giraldilla
Don Ferro Roxana Sanz Peraza
Mucho Bravo Wild Willy
A Maiden Effort Ice Sugar 
Amigo d' Carbonell
Bonita De La Giraldilla


Anyone related? Anyone know any of these dogs?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

YES Missy Riley's great great grandfather is Wild Willy, we are related wahoooo LOL


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Scudder and Rudy are full brothers. In fact, I almost bought Rudy! When the breeder sent me the pictures, they looked so much alike I thought they were the same pup.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah Leeann!!! We're family!!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff's daddy (Birch Creek Simba) is Shelby's grandfather. Is that right Michele?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Yes, Ivy. That is true. It's funny, because he looks more like Kodi. Kodi and Shelby have a great-grandsire in common - Starkette Gateway Arch. Kodi also has Pan in his line, as well as lots other Los Perritos dogs.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*and if we go far enough back*

Since these dogs all came from the original eight or nine, aren't they all sort of related in some way?

So we are technically all family.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Missy : 
Mucho Bravo's Wild Willy and A Maiden Effort's Ice Sugar are dutch hav's


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

This is fascinating. Apparently Bailey and Cash are related. A Maiden Effort's Ice Sugar is in his pedigree as well, as is Los Perritos Wee Pantaloons. I'm assuming that makes him related to half the hav world. ound:

Here are other names in his pedigree.

Prairiwind's Dream Catcher (sire)
Prairiwind's Tinsel Time (dam)
Wee Pantaloons as mentioned before
Destiny's Shelley's Natasha
Majical Alien Life Form
Prairiwind Shelley's Lacey
Los Perritos Luigi ROM
Borgia's Evita of Romanijo's Joy
Petardo De Destiny
Sirena De Destiny
Pinto Du Domaine De Luniray
Renada Du Domaine De Luniray
Alderons Shelley's Jamoacha
Kimriel's Dulce Estella
Katrina's Charmer of Manfred
TiAra's Patty Cake ROM
A Maden Effort's Jazz0Up
A Maiden Effort's Ice Sugar
Kimbriel's Carinoso
S.S. Firecracker of Destiny
Destiny's Oh What The Heck
Destiny's Noel Noel
Long Cay Du Domaine De Luiray
Jebony Blue Du Domaine de Luniray
Long Cay Du Domaine De Luniray
Jama Du Domaine De Luniray
Los Perritos Make it Happen
Alderons Sparkling Chablis
Hadassah's ToubO'Gold
Katrina's Bandida of Manfred ROM

I bet a lot of our babies are related. I never got the pedigree for Milo. I'm going to have to ask for one.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

If you want to really have fun-go to the Havanese gallery web site and follow your dogs papers back-I think we will all find they are all related at one point or another.

Pat (humom to-)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Annabelle's pedigree
Rags Girl Silver Tiger
Havana's Silver Promise Havana's Dark Lady
Havana's Caballero Havana's Show Girl
Mimi Fancy Pants
Mendoza's Caballero Chico Havana's Cuban Flirt
Havana's Snow Dragon Havana's Me Too Janie
Destiny's Maximillion Havana's Mega Force
Destiny's Maximillion Cliff Creek Vanna Starkette 
Smallhaven's White Knight Ti-Ara's J.R. Wonder Girl
Starkette Gateway Arch Luv's White Satin
Birchcreek Thistle Be Majik Massivus Angel's Emma
I don't see any of these dogs in your pedigrees but they are in many of the books written about the history of our beautiful breed. I think with the history, they all go back to Rags Girl and Silver Tiger.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Rikidaisy said:


> Since these dogs all came from the original eight or nine, aren't they all sort of related in some way?
> 
> * So we are technically all family.*


But, we already knew that, didn't we? ound:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

This was fun to check out.

I don't know if anyone is related or not.
Sissy's breeder really didn't provide any info on
the siblings. I asked but she never would tell me.
I thought it might be a privacy issue or something.
All of Sissy's siblings were gone before her - she was last 
to go at 10 weeks.

I know some of you have mentioned CH Westcreek Hot Shot Tapscott 
and he is the litter mate to Sissy's mother.

Here is a great site to run down pedigree and I will link it to Sissy's
http://havanesegallery.hu/pedigree_en.php?id=23028&gen=9

Here is a peek run through

*Sissy's Father*

CH KB's Special Effect "Matrix"
Color: Gold Sable Parti

Here is his pedigree:

AMCH Los Perritos Wee Pantaloons ROMX - "Pan"
CH Los Perritos Curtain Call of KB's

CH Los Perritos LuigiROM
USCHBorgia's Evita Of Romanijo's JoyROMX
CH Taco "Taco"
CH Los Perritos Grand Finale

AMCH Katrina's Charmer of Manfred ROMX
HCA, CKC, ARBA, RARITY, DFUSA, INT IABKCA, Tiara's Patty Cake ROM
A Maiden Effort's- Jazz Up
NLCH A Maiden's Effort's - Ice Sugar
CH Los Perritos Luigi ROM
Kimbriel Bosa Nova Lejerdell ROMX
CH Pillowtalks Jubilo

*Sissy's Mother*

Westcreek Spitfire Tapscott
Color: Black and White

Her pedigree:

Setacane Silver Sparkler
Silverdale's Pomona Peach

Windcrest Bentley O'Snowy Oak
Seta Cane Gee Gee My Love
Katrina's Charmer of Manfred
Lejerdell's Maja O'Silverdale
Havana's Joker Wild
Havana's Peaches N Cream
Windcrest's Zingaro Ragazza ROM
Macho's Cuban Bonito
Ti- Ara's Anita Of Katrina
CH Pillowtalk's Jubilo
CH Pillowtalk's La Bamba
HCA CHHavana's Topo Gigo of Ti-Ara
HCA CHKatrina's Amollycita Of Ti-Ara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

this is so fun. Ruthann, wasn't rags girl one of Dorothy Goodales original havs? I am just so happy to have some good company in Cash's breeding. I would love to know Jasper's lineage too. I wonder if she would give me it now that it won't effect the sale or return or breeding (since he neutered)


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! Bailey is definitely related to Sissy. We have a lot of the same dogs in the pedigree. This is fun. I really have to get Milo's pedigree.



Sissygirl said:


> This was fun to check out.
> 
> I don't know if anyone is related or not.
> Sissy's breeder really didn't provide any info on
> ...


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Geri,

I thought they might be because your breeder Linda and my breeder Marilyn are friends.

Actually, Marilyn was having problems with her website and Sissy's new owner backed out. So Linda put her picture up on her website and that is how I found Sissy. I thought she was far away from me but found out she was only a couple of hours away. 

I am so blessed the original people backed out from taking Sissy.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I tried the link you gave but can't seem to get Milo's pedigree through it. It does show him on there (Prairiwind's Pico Hombre) but no pedigree. What am I doing wrong?



Sissygirl said:


> This was fun to check out.
> 
> I don't know if anyone is related or not.
> Sissy's breeder really didn't provide any info on
> ...


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Geri,

Here it is

http://havanesegallery.hu/pedigree_en.php?id=21805&gen=3

At the top of the page you have to click on Pedigree (right top) 
and then click on the number of how far you want to go back.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, thank you so much. If you take a look at that pedigree, Milo looks just like Los Perritos' Shelley's Dakota. Son-of-a-gun!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

He sure does. What a cutie!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sissy really looks like her Daddy. This is the only picture 
I have of him. I don't know who the woman is in the 
picture?? It is not Sissy's breeder.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Marie,

She does look like him. I can't thank you enough for that link. It answers so many questions I had about Milo.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh Jane! What a fun thread idea! I know Cooper has at least a few relatives here from the WA state area. I need to check on Barki's background since I'm her Dogmother 

Can't wait to get home from work and look into this further!

Beverly


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

This is so much fun everyone! Keep it coming! Dig back into those pedigrees!!

:whoo:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Missy said:


> I want to play!!! I didn't get any papers with Jas (bad hav buyer)


HUH?  JAS is my kennel name but you don't have a puppy from me (and I give papers)


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

JASHavanese said:


> HUH?  JAS is my kennel name but you don't have a puppy from me (and I give papers)


Oh Jan, I wish Jasper was from you!!(jas is what I call him for short) If he came from you, he would not be the little sad boy that he is. But my guess is it was not from his breeding but his first 8 weeks of life. You would think two years and even a friend (cash) to play with would snap him back to a happy dog, but he just is weary of the world. I try not to let it get to me, but it does. A few nights ago, I started taking him upstairs with me before bed and left Cash down with DH. I am trying to teach how to play again. I have been taking a big sock putting my hand in full of treats-- and teaching him to tug o war. Last night he looked like he was having fun, but then Cash came and crashed our party. They did a very short tug together on the same sock but then Jasper just retreated to the farthest corner of the bed. :frusty:

Oh dear sorry for hi-jacking the thread. Let's get back to happy family connections.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Rikidaisy said:


> Since these dogs all came from the original eight or nine, aren't they all sort of related in some way?
> 
> So we are technically all family.


Good point Linda  Here's the background of our little ones from someone who was at almost the beginning of the breed in America. http://www.jashavanese.net/havaneseroots.html


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Jennifer, have you bred Cooper? Is Ellie an Aunt?


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

This is all very cool. Yet kind of bums me out. I soooo wish Cooper came from a good breeder. Not the worst petstore EVER to sell dogs. (i've mentioned before, my sister bought him)
Last wk we were cleaning the garage and I came across some papers on him. I never sent in his AKC stuff, not even sure where it is. But, found some health records from the petstore. Had Marie Madison, Cassville, Mo 65625 as the breeder. (owner of the PUPPY MILL)

Sire Redbuds Potside
Dam Redbuds Ellie

I googled the names. Only thing I found was this
http://www.nopuppymills.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53531

His parents were among the 56 females and 15 males being auctioned off 

This is what I know of his mom
125 FE REDBUDS ELLIE TR43190704 9/26/05 #1 B&M MADISON 46380C5E71
Comments: AKC Reg. Color: Cream - She has very nice puppies. Due in heat

And his dad
160 MA REDBUDS POTSIE TR24347801 2/18/05 #1 B&M MADISON 46532D2A5F 
Comments: AKC Reg. Color: Black & Silver - He is ver, very good. Produces parti's, chocolates and all colors. He is DNA'd.

I'll admit, it's something to me to at least know their colors. It's all I'll ever know.

Question, what does DNA'D mean??


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Missy said:


> Oh Jan, I wish Jasper was from you!!(jas is what I call him for short) If he came from you, he would not be the little sad boy that he is. But my guess is it was not from his breeding but his first 8 weeks of life. You would think two years and even a friend (cash) to play with would snap him back to a happy dog, but he just is weary of the world. I try not to let it get to me, but it does. A few nights ago, I started taking him upstairs with me before bed and left Cash down with DH. I am trying to teach how to play again. I have been taking a big sock putting my hand in full of treats-- and teaching him to tug o war. Last night he looked like he was having fun, but then Cash came and crashed our party. They did a very short tug together on the same sock but then Jasper just retreated to the farthest corner of the bed. :frusty:
> 
> Oh dear sorry for hi-jacking the thread. Let's get back to happy family connections.


Ahhhhh I see. Your poor baby  If you lived closer to me I'd say to bring him over and see if we could get him past this. I bought a puppy that had no clue what the outside world was like and was afraid. In a couple of months I had a new dog. 
Sorry, back to happy stuff.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jan, didn't I read you were moving? move to boston!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Tritia said:


> This is all very cool. Yet kind of bums me out. I soooo wish Cooper came from a good breeder. Not the worst petstore EVER to sell dogs. (i've mentioned before, my sister bought him)
> Last wk we were cleaning the garage and I came across some papers on him. I never sent in his AKC stuff, not even sure where it is. But, found some health records from the petstore. Had Marie Madison, Cassville, Mo 65625 as the breeder. (owner of the PUPPY MILL)
> 
> Sire Redbuds Potside
> ...


Well, he may not have had the best start but look at the happy home he has now. I'll adopt you and you can be part of our family 
DNA is the same with a dog as a human.....it's a marker of who you are by your genes.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Missy said:


> Jan, didn't I read you were moving? move to boston!


We're moving when the gov't tells us we are :frusty:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Well, he may not have had the best start but look at the happy home he has now. I'll adopt you and you can be part of our family
> DNA is the same with a dog as a human.....it's a marker of who you are by your genes.


aww, you're too sweet. thanks  
consider us adopted, LOL.

and yea, I know what DNA is ..but, why list it like that? to say that he's been tested to prove he really IS a hav?

We're considering doing DNA on Bodie, just because the curiousity is killing us on what he is.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Tritia said:


> aww, you're too sweet. thanks
> consider us adopted, LOL.
> 
> and yea, I know what DNA is ..but, why list it like that? to say that he's been tested to prove he really IS a hav?
> ...


Welcome to the JAS family! :hug:
If it's a puppy mill situation chances are the dog's DNA was mandated by AKC. After a dog or bitch has had a certain amount of litters I think AKC says they have to have their DNA on file.
If it's another situation, there are other reasons for doing it and one might be confirming a breeding.
I believe they can DNA a mixed breed now and tell you which breeds are in the dog but don't think they're doing purebreds yet. I might have that wrong though so check before you take my word for it.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Geri,
Dakota is Dusty's sire! Milo does look like him (although I have only ever seen photos). Milo and Dusty both have that white head, although Dusty is turning gold on top!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Welcome to the JAS family! :hug:
> If it's a puppy mill situation chances are the dog's DNA was mandated by AKC. After a dog or bitch has had a certain amount of litters I think AKC says they have to have their DNA on file.
> If it's another situation, there are other reasons for doing it and one might be confirming a breeding.
> I believe they can DNA a mixed breed now and tell you which breeds are in the dog but don't think they're doing purebreds yet. I might have that wrong though so check before you take my word for it.


ok, gotcha. I just thought it was strange when I looked over all ohh..200 or so dogs they were selling...that I didn't see many listed with the DNA thing after their discription.

and yep, you can DNA mixed breeds. that's why I want to get Bodie done. One site I found sells the test for something like $70, I think. Dh is so proud that we "scored" only paying $60 for Bodie at the pound. Now, I wanna have him DNA'd, hehehe.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> Jennifer, have you bred Cooper? Is Ellie an Aunt?


Yes, He has one litter on the ground bred by Kim Simcox. Betsie, who is Megan's little black girl is his daughter. Leeann here is a picture of Cooper, will you post a picture of Betsie? Megan has a picture of Cooper, Betsie and his son KC <hint>


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh all right anything for Jan LOL.

Here is Ellie little niece Betzie, the second picture has KC & Betzie.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

And one of my favorite little boys who should have come home with me...

Ellie's little nephew K.C.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

They look just like their Daddy!!! I love the silky coat on these guys.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

DAJsMom said:


> Geri,
> Dakota is Dusty's sire! Milo does look like him (although I have only ever seen photos). Milo and Dusty both have that white head, although Dusty is turning gold on top!


I never put it together about Dakota and Dusty. He's gorgeous! But then again, I may be prejudiced since Milo looks so much like him.  Milo's hair on his head has turned very red, that was totally unexpected.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Here's a photo of Dakota. Somewhere I have one of Dusty's mom and dad together. We have a new computer though, and I don't know where that file is! The photo came from Dusty's breeder's website.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh my this thread is so cool!!!! I love all the pics and the hava family tree!!!! Here is a pic of Betzie and her big brother K.C. having a slumber party at our house. He got to come over and hang out with us. He is such a sweet sweet boy. Everyone wants to jhave K.C. I am trying to find a good pic of Cooper and Betzie but I can not find it. Will keep looking!!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Tritia said:


> ok, gotcha. I just thought it was strange when I looked over all ohh..200 or so dogs they were selling...that I didn't see many listed with the DNA thing after their discription.
> 
> and yep, you can DNA mixed breeds. that's why I want to get Bodie done. One site I found sells the test for something like $70, I think. Dh is so proud that we "scored" only paying $60 for Bodie at the pound. Now, I wanna have him DNA'd, hehehe.


Is that VetGen? If so, they're good to deal with.


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks Jan for Liz Vargo Tustin's recounting of history of our Hav's. Since Annabelle is directly related to this line it was exstreamly informative for me. It also helped me to be more at ease with this whole scare about the (supposed) health issues. When all this hellabaloo started it scared me to death because I worried about all these horrible things Annabelle might have to deal with. Liz's statement of the good health in her line makes me aware I will have to take excellent care of my health to live as long as Annabelle's potential, up to 18 years. She is only 2 1/2 and I'm 75. Thank you Jan and Liz. Ruthann.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Oh all right anything for Jan LOL.
> 
> Here is Ellie little niece Betzie, the second picture has KC & Betzie.


((((((((((Leeann))))))))))))) Thanks for posting the pictures and congratulations Jennifer!!
Oh I wish I had a video of the dog's reaction to the pictures. I called Ellie to show her the pictures and all came running in except Bandit who is with the puppies. Anyhow, I showed them the pictures and told Ellie she was an Aunt. All 3 dogs shook their heads and walked away! I'm still sitting here laughing at it. Darn, why oh why didn't I get that on video!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

DAJsMom said:


> Here's a photo of Dakota. Somewhere I have one of Dusty's mom and dad together. We have a new computer though, and I don't know where that file is! The photo came from Dusty's breeder's website.


It blows me away how much Milo looks like Dakota, his grandsire.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ruthann said:


> Thanks Jan for Liz Vargo Tustin's recounting of history of our Hav's. Since Annabelle is directly related to this line it was exstreamly informative for me. It also helped me to be more at ease with this whole scare about the (supposed) health issues. When all this hellabaloo started it scared me to death because I worried about all these horrible things Annabelle might have to deal with. Liz's statement of the good health in her line makes me aware I will have to take excellent care of my health to live as long as Annabelle's potential, up to 18 years. She is only 2 1/2 and I'm 75. Thank you Jan and Liz. Ruthann.


I'm glad you got the truth from someone who was actually there and feel better.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Tritia said:


> and yep, you can DNA mixed breeds. that's why I want to get Bodie done. One site I found sells the test for something like $70, I think. Dh is so proud that we "scored" only paying $60 for Bodie at the pound. Now, I wanna have him DNA'd, hehehe.


Tritia, you might want to hold off on spending the money on the DNA for now. AKC lists 222 breeds on their web site (157 of those being recognized), and one company can only identify 38 breeds, and another can identify 50 or so.

I know a woman that had DNA done on her large-breed long-legged dog (looks like a yellow lab x greyhound mix to me) and the results came back with these four, in the order of prevelance: Dachshund, Miniature Pinscher, Miniature Schnauzer, and Unidentified. She was jokingly calling him a "Dachshund Mix, heavy on the mix", but I think there was such a large combination in the "Unidentified category" that it outweighed the three breeds that were identified.

All that to say, she was very disappointed, and two other people that have done it were as well. Then again, you might find out Bodie is mostly Old English Sheepdog with some Whippet mixed in. LOL!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Geri, I noticed some of the same names on Cicero's papers....WOW
Reading this thread is confusing!!!!!


Sir Leonardo of Meadows Rock
Il Mio Dolce Sadie
CH Majical Shooting Star D'Tapscott
Christa's Jumpy Clown White-Girl
CH Majical Alien Life Form *
CH T-Mist Cosmik Stargazer
Buenos Amigos Yeremia Yerry
Christa's Jumpy Clown Felina
Pinto Du Domaine De Luniray *
Renada Du Domaine De Luniray *
CH T-Mist Diaond in the Ruff
Kumbriel's Silken Treasure
Happy Friend's Nobody's Fool
Voila Ca Va
Joyfull Fantasy's Martino
Budavari Fekete Titi


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Jane & Susan,
I can't believe you forgot Lincoln, Scout & Sedona's mother who is Matty and on my Avitar. You are right this is a fun thread.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Isn't this fun. We're all related through our little babies. 



LuvCicero said:


> Geri, I noticed some of the same names on Cicero's papers....WOW
> Reading this thread is confusing!!!!!
> 
> Sir Leonardo of Meadows Rock
> ...


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> Jane & Susan,
> I can't believe you forgot Lincoln, Scout & Sedona's mother who is Matty


Oops....apologies to Matty and you, Elaine. How could we forget their mama, Matty.

I love looking at the pedigrees. I just wish that somewhere there existed a photograph of Rags Girl who is in almost all the pedigrees.

I have Rumor's pedigree but I can't make heads nor tails of it the way it is written....


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Geri,

I found a couple of the same Destiny names in Havee's pedigree:
Petardo De Destiny and Sirena De Destiny. They are in the Great Great Great Grandparents column! Havee has alot of Destiny in his pedigree and also Kimbriel and Kismet too.

Remember JodiM from Indiana(I think she's from Indiana)? She has Princess and Jewels. Havee is Jewels littermate!

This is a fun thread!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Elaine said:


> Jane & Susan,
> I can't believe you forgot Lincoln, Scout & Sedona's mother who is Matty and on my Avitar. You are right this is a fun thread.


Elaine,

You're right! :doh:

I was just thinking that perhaps Scout learned his "Casanova" ways http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5159&highlight=Scout+Casanova
from the love he got from his Mama, Matty. I remember seeing her lick both his ears like crazy to greet him once


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh my isn't this fun. I love to know that MeMe's related to Lincoln, Jane. Isn't studying pedigrees fun? (Phew - someone just gave me a smelly post breakfast gas attack - anyone know why they'd start having it all of a sudden? They've never had it before)


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

This is an interesting thread---
I think we are all related somehow--or maybe I just want us all to be!:grouphug:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I love looking through pedigree's fiquring out "Who is Who" Sam is related to quite a few forum dogs through his Great Grandfather "Starkette Pride of Wincroft". It really is a very small Havanese World.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi's pedigree also lists Havana, Hadassah, Kimbriel, Bacardi, Destiny, and Smallhaven. Shelby's lists some of the same dogs and some different with the same breeders as Kodi. So I would agree - very small Havanese world and we are all related.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lily, Lexi, Logan and Teddy - all share a Daddy!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I find myself sitting here singing *"We are fa-mi-ly, da da da da da . . . "*


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Krimmyk said:


> Sully is littler mate to Oreo. Helen also said she is adopting the Dam, Halo. <----Lucky Duckie!!! I think Halo only was breed twice, so the extended there is likely short!
> 
> Sully is the son of Bailey California Star. So, he is the 1/2 brother to Karen's Posh.
> 
> I am sure there are others for the Sire... he's been a busy boy! ound:


Here are two of Sully's half sisters! ~ Pebble Beach & Santa Monica ~ 
Bailey is there Daddy too! Posh is their half sister too and lives with Karen (mommy).


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Bailey was Riki's best buddy as a puppy*

Riki and Bailey were best buddies when they were puppies...and still love each other five years later. So we are sort of cousins by love!

We have Baccardi, Haddasah, Havana and many of the others you mentioned...I've always loved Baccardi Ice Chips...seems that guy got around! He seems to be in a lot of pedigrees. Must have been a really nice white dog.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Go to: http://www.havanesegallery.hu/index_en.php*

I took Riki's sire and his sire and his sire all the way back to the 70's and got Havana dog unknown. So I am guessing most of us will find our way back there too.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

pjewel said:


> I find myself sitting here singing *"We are fa-mi-ly, da da da da da . . . "*


I got all my sister with me
We are family
get up everybody and sing

Thanks Geri, you know I will be singing this all day now LOL


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi and Shelby both have Bacardi Ice Chips in their pedigree. So they have a few of the same dogs in their background.



Rikidaisy said:


> Riki and Bailey were best buddies when they were puppies...and still love each other five years later. So we are sort of cousins by love!
> 
> We have Baccardi, Haddasah, Havana and many of the others you mentioned...I've always loved Baccardi Ice Chips...seems that guy got around! He seems to be in a lot of pedigrees. Must have been a really nice white dog.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I just got Indie's papers. Her Dam is Payasa Oops A Daisy, and her sire is Harbor's Light in the Night. Anyone related?


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Well off the top of my head, I think that my Cooper is related to the Forum's Tully, living with JimMontana, Missy, living with Lynn, and with RickR's adorable Bessie.

I was also happy to see that he has a distant relative with Geri's Baily in Los Perritos Make It Happen.

Does anyone recognize any of these Hav's from their pedigree's?

Flaming Geysers Vanilla Sky
Grandviews Love Me Tender
Flaming Geyser's Flying High
Alderons I'm All Tyed Up
Grandviews Trac Of Elegance
Flaming Geysers Just A Tease
Kimbriel's Peaches N Cream
Kimbriel's Sweet Simba
Carousel Sunset Ciara
Los Perritos Make It Happen
Flaming Geysers Dimthelights
Flaming Geysers Trac My Lines
Alderons Dayntee Delaynee
Shelley's Kahea

Beverly


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sissygirl said:


> Sissy really looks like her Daddy. This is the only picture
> I have of him. I don't know who the woman is in the
> picture?? It is not Sissy's breeder.


Is that Kathy? What is the registered name?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leeann said:


> And one of my favorite little boys who should have come home with me...
> 
> Ellie's little nephew K.C.


Wow Leeann, is that a true blue hav?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> I love looking at the pedigrees. I just wish that somewhere there existed a photograph of Rags Girl who is in almost all the pedigrees.
> 
> I have Rumor's pedigree but I can't make heads nor tails of it the way it is written....


There are pictures of the original havs online but the pictures are pretty poor quality. Still, we'll gladly take what we can get! I lost the website but maybe someone here has it
How is Rumor's pedigree written?


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Geri, I noticed some of the same names on Cicero's papers....WOW
> Reading this thread is confusing!!!!!


Well, Cicero and Sierra are definitely related

These two are Sierra's grandparents

*Happy Friend's Nobody's Fool & Voila Ca Va (World Champion of 2002 and 2003)*

This is Sierra's unlce *Buenos Amigos Yeremia Yerry*
As Buenos Amigos Yarrissa is a full sister of Yerry and is Sierra's mother,... Yerry went to a breeder in Hungary and his offspring went to the US and ended up giving you Cicero 

I can even give you a little more of the pedigree :
The parents of *Happy Friend's Nobody's Fool * are Voilà Rambo & A maiden effort's Whirlwind

The parents of *Voilà Ca Va* are Voilà Wow That's it and Voilà Leading Lady

Here you can see some pictures of them:
http://www.buenos-amigos.nl/2007website/Nederlands/startindexnl.htm

Then click *"nesten/puppies" *and then *"25th of August 2002"*

This is the breeders old site by the way.... the new one is on www.buenos-amigos.nl

As you can see Cicero has a steady european background, mostly Scandinavian, Happy Friends and Voilà is Swedish... My breeder loves the elegant and graceful look of the Scandinavian hav's 

If you want to know more, just send me a pm


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Wow Leeann, is that a true blue hav?


Jan you would have to check with Jennifer, I only got to see him once but will admitt the thought of snatching him up was on my mind this weekend even though it is not the right time for me.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OK, I just found out that Tori and Lulu are related. They have a common grandfather/greatgrandfather in Charly. 
Carole


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

.......... bump........... This is a pretty cool thread.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Beverly, 
Flaming Geysers Just a Tease is one of Tucker's grandpas
Alderons Dayntee Delaynee is a great-grandma
Shelley's Kahea is also a great-grandpa

Are these Cooper's lines?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Dasher and Gabby are first cousins!
Carole


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Carole- Even closer than that!  Dasher's Dad and Gabby's mom are littermates.

Then Gabby's Dad is also Dasher's half brother (Bugsy and Dash have the same Mom different Dad!)

So like 3/4ths of the same genetics (maybe even more not sure about Bugsy's Dad!)

So first cousins/uncle!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> Oh Jane! What a fun thread idea! I know Cooper has at least a few relatives here from the WA state area. I need to check on Barki's background since I'm her Dogmother
> 
> Can't wait to get home from work and look into this further!
> 
> Beverly


Missy's dad is Love me Tender and her mom is Laffy Taffy from Trace of Elegance so they are relatives.... they look a like.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*My Jammies and Holly's Murphy are brother and sister. Holly and I met online playing in pogo.com and started talking about dogs, one thing lead to another, and here we are a year later, in love with our babies! Oh, well, I love Holly too!

Then 10/08 Jammies is almost totally brown
View attachment 26020


Now 3/09 We're getting together soon, so you will see more pictures! Jammies is on the left, Murphy on the right.
View attachment 26021
*


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Debbie you know I love you right back and Jammies too!!! I can't wait til you visit!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

You gals better start a new thread with all the pics you'll be taking at your visit with each other. You know how we love the pictures!! lol Oh, and yes, we'll want to know how you ladies enjoyed it too.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

amrileb7, 

A number of people who had posted on this old thread no longer post here, so they might not see your post. Do you see any of Blanchi these days, since Fern passed? 

Do you know anything of the line of Juan Pequeno, or Tomas Blanco, Rey Pequeno, down to Jefe Pequeno(aquired by Dorothy Goodale) from about 15 generations back from now?.

Cuban Rescue used to help get stuff to Cuban dogs, through Fernando Ferro (Fern), that didn't have access there. It ended when all the contacts there "moved" out of Cuba.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

amrileb7 said:


> Hello Missy:
> I don't know if you have found out already but the names on your dog Cash pedigree that I listed below are dogs from Cuba(beautiful dogs with excellent type).I am from there too and I had the chance to know almost all of them,now I live in Florida.I had two males from the kennel Sanz Peraza (Pepin Sanz Peraza and Dorian Sanz Peraza) they also have all of those names on their pedigrees but Oye Chico Flor De Cuba" and Amigo D' Carbonell".
> I hope it helps.
> 
> ...


How neat that you got to see the Cuban dogs! I'd love to go to Cuba...and also live in Florida. De Los Gabatos is another kennel name that bred Cuban Havanese. They live in Spain I believe and went to Cuba to get the first Havanese pair bred in Spain. I have a female of their breeding that goes back to Zoila's breeding. Unfortunately she decided to have a silent heat and my male let us know when we saw the tie. Now we wait to see if she gets a tummy. A January litter was not in our plans


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

Havtahava said:


> Tritia, you might want to hold off on spending the money on the DNA for now. AKC lists 222 breeds on their web site (157 of those being recognized), and one company can only identify 38 breeds, and another can identify 50 or so.
> 
> I know a woman that had DNA done on her large-breed long-legged dog (looks like a yellow lab x greyhound mix to me) and the results came back with these four, in the order of prevelance: Dachshund, Miniature Pinscher, Miniature Schnauzer, and Unidentified. She was jokingly calling him a "Dachshund Mix, heavy on the mix", but I think there was such a large combination in the "Unidentified category" that it outweighed the three breeds that were identified.
> 
> All that to say, she was very disappointed, and two other people that have done it were as well. Then again, you might find out Bodie is mostly Old English Sheepdog with some Whippet mixed in. LOL!


I had my 17# solid white rescue dog done too. He came back in this order:

Poodle
Newfoundland
American Eskimo Dog
Basset
Border Collie

What a waste of $50


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You know, though. It's amazing how many people use this DNA testing and LOVE the results! ...Particularly those who have dogs that are clearly Pits (or at least Pit mixes) whose "DNA test" comes back saying that the dog is a Dalmation /Lab cross. I'm not kidding. I know someone with a mostly white rescue Pit(mix?) with a fair amount of belton ticking, and that's what the DNA test said. She was THRILLED to be able to tell everyone he's not a Pit. 

Well, I'm sorry, but only Pits (and the other "bully breeds") have that head and jaw structure. He's a sweet tempered, well-trained dog... I'd think she'd LIKE being able to say "Look, not all Pits are like that!" OTOH, it probably keeps her insurance rates down!:biggrin1:


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Makes me tempted to get Ceylon tested since he is AKC registered Havanese - it would be pretty funny to see what the results would say! Probably would say he is a pit bull/dalmatian cross or something haha! ound:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

heatherk said:


> Makes me tempted to get Ceylon tested since he is AKC registered Havanese - it would be pretty funny to see what the results would say! Probably would say he is a pit bull/dalmatian cross or something haha! ound:


The last I saw they didn't test purebreds...and judging by the results they get I can see why ound:


----------

